# What is your favourite element out of the four elements?



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

*Fire*

*Water*

*Earth*

*Air*


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Fire


----------



## Heat Mirage (Jan 28, 2010)

Earth OP, plz nerf.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

I usually take air and earth.
I find air to be a little more useful (haste is more useful than slow during siege).
Water could also sometimes be useful for the bless spell (for Dungeon in particular).
I don't usually take fire.


----------



## Mister Bimbo (Sep 11, 2017)

Rydori said:


> *Fire*
> 
> *Water*
> 
> ...


What does Earth include?


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Water. :happy:

I perceive it as gentle and peaceful. 

I also like air too. :tongue:

heh heh heh :kitteh:


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

I always have trouble choosing between fire and water. Air is probably the one I'm least interested in.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Mister Bimbo said:


> What does Earth include?


Terrain essentially


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

Water. Its what we're made of.


----------



## Westward (Jul 31, 2017)

neptune_faced said:


> I always have trouble choosing between fire and water. Air is probably the one I'm least interested in.


Choose boiling water. Maybe you are someone with a penchant for theatrics.


----------



## Heat Mirage (Jan 28, 2010)

The lack of love for earth here is honestly disappointing.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I think I like air the best, I like light floaty flying things, I think of myself more as a mind/spirit than a body. When I think of air I think of clouds and daydreams and magic and easy-going freedom, I think of light and white/pastels. 

I like 'earth' when it's depicted more about green growing things than about rocks, I like green and brown together, but I don't relate to just brown/grey rocks being solid and strong 

I do also like water, buuuut it's too blue for me, it feels a bit cold and depressing, though it can also feel refreshing and tranquil. 

fire I really don't relate to, too hot, too chaotic, too scary, too orange


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I relate most to Fire, but Earth is my favorite. I even look at earthy colors or listen to forest sounds to relax myself sometimes. And taking nature walks is my meditation.

I'm only Fire because I can't calm the hell down/am not centered or steady enough to relate to Earth.


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

Radium. Jk, it's probably copper.


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

water, becaus I love to swim


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

waterever


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Fire.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

Earth easily.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Fire.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Fire.


----------

